# Gmail Box Issue



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, I've been running into an issue with my Gmail labels like in the attached picture. It happens to me whenever I install a themed Gmail app. It doesn't matter what device it's on or if it's from a different themer. I still get these blue boxes. I figure it must be a setting I have or some sort of corrupt datagram is syncing. I can't seem to find this issue anywhere else.

Thanks










Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------

